# MTS and Digitrax



## chipthomas (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a LGB Mogul that I am trying to run and a Digitrax system. So far I have been able to get all the sounds and lights to work right. I just can't get it to move!!!! I have pluged the Mogul to an analog system and it moves just fine. Hook it back up to the Digitrax system. No movement. Any idea would be great.

Thanks

Chipper


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Change the Mogul (MTS) decoder to 28 steps. I think the default on the Digitrax is 128 steps.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 11/18/2008 2:17 PM
Change the Mogul (MTS) decoder to 28 steps. I think the default on the Digitrax is 128 steps. 


If you are using an older MTS decoder it is set to 14 speed steps. The digitrax system defaults to 128 speed steps.

If the locomotive does not run status edit your digitrax system for that address to 14 speed steps.

Hope that helps.

Stan Ames

http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/


----------

